# Ferret hutch rescue



## jediwarrior

The ferret hutch rescue is doing really well since we started as a rescue in july 08. To date we have rehomed 17 ferrets. "8 have come in to us. We never turn a ferret away and are always accepting donations when offered. People are always welcome to view our ferrets that are in and if 1 or 2 is reserved a home check is done and contracts are to be signed. All ferrets are to be microchipped as well as spayed and castrated. Today chaz one of the kits in rescue has gone to a new home where his owners are very happy with him


----------



## ColeosMummy

glad its all going well x


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

I'm so tempted to come across and have a look lol. I love ferrets and my 2 boys are simply gorgeous


----------



## jediwarrior

please come over pal we have a few in rescue and 4 more coming this week 2 kits and 2 older ones


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

don't tempt me lol.

although i have been thinking about getting another male to introduce to our existing 2 hobs. Partner may kill me though lol


----------



## jediwarrior

please come and look what we have in your more than welcome. We have kits comin in well 6 month old


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

I'll tell you what, we were both going to go shopping in meadowhall either this weekend or in 2 weeks time, we may just pop in


----------



## jediwarrior

give us a call first pal as we may be out working i`ll pm our number to you


----------



## jediwarrior

we have 4 more coming in during weekend un wanted sadly. we re homed 1 tonight to a great new family


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

I'll give you a call first. But please hide most of the ferrets from my partner, i know she'll fall in love


----------



## polo_mint09

hi jed do you have any baby girl ferrets. plz reply asap thx x:smile5:


----------



## jediwarrior

yes we have a few jills all about 7-8 months old and need spaying all albino that is left


----------



## polo_mint09

wwe r having to move hous. so we dnt want the new ferret unsettled. but maybe when we move house i will askk youagain, if thatsok? thx a lot ayway.


----------



## jediwarrior

sorry about the slow reply i lost link to here.we have ferrets here needing homes the ones ready to leave are on the website


----------

